# How do UGA fans....



## Amoo (Aug 25, 2016)

....watch video of their last National Championship game now that companies quit making VCRs?


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 25, 2016)

pfft


----------



## Amoo (Aug 25, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> pfft



I expect a better effort out of you.  Guess just like a good dawg you knew you were up against a Gator and gave up early


----------



## Horns (Aug 25, 2016)

You tube. Next question.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 25, 2016)

Amoo said:


> I expect a better effort out of you.  Guess just like a good dawg you knew you were up against a Gator and gave up early



 I'm trying to be a good forum user...... Besides it's the truth. No need to be like a vol fan and argue with the truth... But,,,,, Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 25, 2016)

Amoo said:


> ....watch video of their last National Championship game now that companies quit making VCRs?



The same way we watch highlights of the Aaron Hernandez trial.. The Internet..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 25, 2016)

Amoo said:


> ....watch video of their last National Championship game now that companies quit making VCRs?



The Same way we watch Tebow trying to grasp at every straw for playing Major League Sports.. The Internet..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 25, 2016)

The Same Way we watch Urban Meyer have heart issues at Florida.. The Internet..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 25, 2016)

Should I continue?? On the Internet??


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 25, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Should I continue?? On the Internet??



Yes please do


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 25, 2016)

Thanks for your concern, but no worries, we have Youtube.

Enjoy!


----------



## Amoo (Aug 25, 2016)

Browningslayer you just need to start posting this:







In other news:


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 25, 2016)

Is this a serious thread or a funny one. 
Or Is it seriously funny. 

I'm New to this.


----------



## Amoo (Aug 25, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> Is this a serious thread or a funny one.
> Or Is it seriously funny.
> 
> I'm New to this.



flip a coin and take your pick?


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 25, 2016)

Amoo said:


> flip a coin and take your pick?



There is 3 choise. Maybe 4 choise if I say all of the above. This will require several flips.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 25, 2016)

We don't now or have we ever based being a Dawg on whether we win or lose. If we did, might not be many on here.


----------



## Amoo (Aug 25, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> We don't now or have we ever based being a Dawg on whether we win or lose. If we did, might not be many on here.



So I started this thread cause I was bored and wanted to see if I could catch any big ones like Ole 6 usually does, but I'm generally confused by this.  What you talkin bout Willis?  Who said anything about bandwagon fans?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 25, 2016)

Amoo said:


> Browningslayer you just need to start posting this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 
You REALLY don't want to play meme games with me Gator!!

I'm headed to bed.. I'll be back in the morning!!

Got to love the start of a new year! 

Good thread brother! Too many folks get too serious about good ol fashion hatred!


----------



## Amoo (Aug 25, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> You REALLY don't want to play meme games with me Gator!!
> 
> I'm headed to bed.. I'll be back in the morning!!
> 
> ...


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 26, 2016)

Don't forget about this gem.....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)

More Gators blocking each other..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Amoo (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Amoo (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Amoo (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Amoo (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Amoo (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Horns (Aug 26, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


>



That hurts


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Amoo (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Amoo (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Amoo (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)

Amoo said:


>


----------



## Amoo (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Amoo (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Amoo (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Amoo (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Amoo (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Amoo (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Amoo (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Amoo (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## FSUNoles88 (Aug 26, 2016)

Nice thread.  GO NOLES!


----------



## FSUNoles88 (Aug 26, 2016)

Amoo said:


>


----------



## Amoo (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Amoo (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Amoo (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Amoo (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 26, 2016)

amoo said:


>



20?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## JHannah92 (Aug 26, 2016)

Great thread.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## GA native (Aug 26, 2016)

ESPN shows it every year. I have it recorded.

You kung fu is weak.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 26, 2016)

amoo needs to low profile it a little slayer. he doesnt want to give up his previous member id.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 26, 2016)

Wow


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 26, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Wow



Yeah, Matthew's avatar is really something. I still say WOW everytime I see it, too.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 26, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Yeah, Matthew's avatar is really something. I still say WOW everytime I see it, too.



Don't say too much. Thats the elite Dr 6.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Amoo (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Amoo (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Horns (Aug 26, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


>



That one is pretty good.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Amoo (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Amoo (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Amoo (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Amoo (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Amoo (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)

We've got 1,100 views already!!


----------



## Amoo (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Amoo (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Amoo (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Amoo (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Amoo (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## nickel back (Aug 26, 2016)

Holly smokes.....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Horns (Aug 26, 2016)

Goodness


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 26, 2016)

Horns said:


> Goodness



x2!  

Come on college football!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 26, 2016)

late night vol fans suck.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> late night vol fans suck.



Late night Gators suck!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 26, 2016)

Good lawd!!!!


----------



## bullgator (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 27, 2016)

bullgator said:


> View attachment 882447



That was so weak!


----------



## bullgator (Aug 27, 2016)

I know, but I don't have as much free time as the unemployed.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 27, 2016)

bullgator said:


> I know, but I don't have as much free time as the unemployed.



You would if you were the boss!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## bullgator (Aug 27, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> You would if you were the boss!!



A Fortune 500 company with a fleet of Boeings and Airbuses........nope, I'm not the boss.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 27, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> We don't now or have we ever based being a Dawg on whether we win or lose. If we did, might not be many on here.



Yep, that's kinda the way we feel at GT, sucks don't it ??





Browning Slayer said:


> You REALLY don't want to play meme games with me Gator!!
> 
> I'm headed to bed.. I'll be back in the morning!!
> 
> ...




Slaybro, you're posting a buncha LAME stuff, so far Amoo has owned you and your dwagzzzz  . . .





Amoo said:


>


----------



## Amoo (Aug 27, 2016)

Sorry Slayer, don't have time to play with you today.  Added, Step Sides, Window Vents, Mud Flaps and Xenox HD headlights (not the crappy blue ones) to the new truck.  Neighbor lighting off the 15' bond-fire that's been building all spring and summer tonight and I'm sure there will be beverages consumed.

I'll catch back up with you Monday probably.  By my count though I'm still ahead.


----------



## Hardwoods (Aug 27, 2016)

Good thread.


----------

